# Detention Officer Mike Adcock



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Detention Officer Mike Adcock 
*Walton County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Friday, October 16, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 16, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detention Officer Mike Adcock suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a defense tactic training exercise at the DeKalb Technical College Law Enforcement Academy. As part of the scenario, he was attempting to subdue a suspect resisting arrest.

Officer Adcock passed out during the exercise. Instructors immediately called 911 and began CPR. He was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Officer Adcock had served with the Walton County Sheriff's Office for one year. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and two grandchildren.
Agency Contact Information
Walton County Sheriff's Office
1425 S Madison Avenue
Monroe, GA 30655

Phone: (770) 267-6557

_*Please contact the Walton County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Rip co.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Adcock.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------

